# Chestnut is like this



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

January 20, 2022







youtube.com





Idk if it’s normal buttercup doesn’t do it


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There really isn't anything there to say do this or do that. Her eyes are bright and she's alert. It could just be her.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> There really isn't anything there to say do this or do that. Her eyes are bright and she's alert. It could just be her.


Someone said her air sac is damaged or something


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That someone has no clue. There is no air sac near the head. And if one was damaged she'd have air building up under her skin.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That someone has no clue. There is no air sac near the head. And if one was damaged she'd have air building up under her skin.


Oh okay and another person told me to get antibiotics…


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Also chestnut just goes on me and lays down like she’s too weak to stand up or something like she would stay there until I take her off


----------

